# 2 Apt. Buildings in Joliet



## pushin 4 u (Aug 29, 2008)

I have 2 apt. buildings aroung rt.30 and Ingalls in J-town...all my other accts. are in plainfield and Naperville and its' to hard for me to get to these 2 in a storm. Both need plow,shovel small sidewalks and salt.. let me know if u r interested...

[email protected]


----------



## 122fox (Sep 10, 2008)

addresses and how long after snowfall to be cleared??


----------



## Snow2Go (Dec 27, 2008)

I talked with brian already, I checked them out, looks like I will be taking them, if brian allows


----------



## pushin 4 u (Aug 29, 2008)

*Sorry*

Brian allows...I'm sorry I didn't call u back...I will soon!!!


----------



## Snow2Go (Dec 27, 2008)

ussmileyflag:redbouncewesport


----------



## Snow2Go (Dec 27, 2008)

I called you back smalls, not sure if you got it? I got your VM. Ill be around tomorrow if you want to meet up! Tony


----------

